# New Hive - Need Advice



## kstorm (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello!

I caught a very small swarm just under a month ago and transferred them to an empty 10-frame deep box. This is my first hive and I've been checking on them weekly. They've built a small amount of comb on three frames which the queen is laying in and an even smaller amount of comb on a fourth frame which they are collecting pollen in.

At this point there are bees hatching and the queen is still laying along the edges of the comb but they haven't expanded in about two weeks. Should I be concerned that they don't have enough resources? Or will they eventually pick up the pace and build out the remaining space? I wanted to interfere as little as possible so I haven't fed them but I also want to make sure they'll survive.

Any advice or thoughts are welcome and much appreciated!

Kayla


----------



## cervus (May 8, 2016)

Our spring honey flow has all but stopped here. Don't know about your area, but I would check with a local beek in your area and see if you can get a handle on the flow(s) in your area. You may need to feed.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Yes, you will have to feed. Your flow is over which is why they have stopped building. Give them 1 gallon of 1:1 syrup and they should pick up and build a few more combs.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

all of the above. you will notice the growth of a small hive is not steady, growth slows down and speeds up, the factors are: weather. season . honey flow, pollen quantity and quality, queen quality and the number of nurse bees available. feeding may be required.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

throwing bees on nothing but foundation requires feeding - even with a flow - better safe than sorry if you want to keep them alive - no less building comb - I have heard from some of the older BKs I run with - it takes the same amount of feed to make the wax to fill the frame as it does to fill the frame with honey. This is why comb is so valuable.
In other words 1 box of foundation filled & pulled = 2 boxes of honey if using pulled comb


----------

